# Snowy Crane



## MSnowy (Apr 2, 2018)

We had a very unusual April snow storm here today. I also had an unusual sighting. I saw this Sandhill crane for the first time in this area.


----------



## RowdyRay (Apr 2, 2018)

Looks lost. Like the birds in my area. Weird spring.


----------



## tirediron (Apr 2, 2018)

Nice!!!!


----------



## BrentC (Apr 2, 2018)

Great shot.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Apr 3, 2018)

That red around the eye is a nice contrast to the background.


----------



## baturn (Apr 3, 2018)

Excellent!


----------



## Destin (Apr 3, 2018)

Great image! Love it!


----------



## Overread (Apr 3, 2018)

Love the colours in this! Orange with snow and a white bird - really great colour!


----------



## MSnowy (Apr 3, 2018)

RowdyRay said:


> Looks lost. Like the birds in my area. Weird spring.





tirediron said:


> Nice!!!!





BrentC said:


> Great shot.





Dean_Gretsch said:


> That red around the eye is a nice contrast to the background.





baturn said:


> Excellent!





Destin said:


> Great image! Love it!





Overread said:


> Love the colours in this! Orange with snow and a white bird - really great colour!



Thanks all


----------



## zulu42 (Apr 3, 2018)

The color palette really makes this one stand out. Wonderful shot.


----------



## razashaikh (Apr 3, 2018)

Stunning Shot! Amazing background.


----------



## WesternGuy (Apr 4, 2018)

Nice capture.  I can only begin to imagine what the poor bird was thinking with all that snow  ?

WesternGuy


----------



## zombiesniper (Apr 4, 2018)

Great shot.

The title made me think you'd classified a whole new bird. lol


----------



## MSnowy (Apr 4, 2018)

zulu42 said:


> The color palette really makes this one stand out. Wonderful shot.



Thanks


----------



## MSnowy (Apr 4, 2018)

razashaikh said:


> Stunning Shot! Amazing background.


 
Thanks


----------



## MSnowy (Apr 4, 2018)

WesternGuy said:


> Nice capture.  I can only begin to imagine what the poor bird was thinking with all that snow  ?
> 
> WesternGuy



Thanks. I'm sure it was thinking the same thing I was " it's April what is this s*^t"


----------



## MSnowy (Apr 4, 2018)

zombiesniper said:


> Great shot.
> 
> The title made me think you'd classified a whole new bird. lol



Thanks. Yup first time it's been seen at this sanctuary so I get to name. well amongst the group of photographers that go there frequently


----------

